# Help!!! My Yamaha RX-V750 quit working



## dckeefer (Feb 2, 2009)

My Yamaha RX-V750 quit working after performing brilliantly for 3+ years. I have a DVD player, my cable box and an IPOD all plugged in through the analog inputs. Suddenly the back & side channels stopped working completely and the sound through the center channel is very faint from the DVD and IPod. The cable audio feed is not audible at all from any of the channels.

I've been online with Yamaha and they are throwing up their hands. My current theory is that a power surge blew a fuse. Alas there is no external fuse to check.

Could it possible be that my YPAO needs to be reset?

I would greatly appreciate and recommendations

:hissyfit:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Dave, Welcome to the Shack!

This post should be moved to a different location. I will have someone do it for you.

Anyhow a blown fuse will not cause your problems so thats not the issue. Running YAPO may fix it and it sure cant hurt so thats what I would do first.


----------



## dckeefer (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Tony. Where should I have posted it?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

its ok its already been moved to the Home Theater Components section.

did you try redoing YAPO yet?


----------



## dckeefer (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes. We tried YPAO and that wasn't it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

its not looking good, when you send the test noise to each channel does that work?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

dckeefer said:


> I have a DVD player, my cable box and an IPOD all plugged in through the analog inputs.


I don't think is the case here, but it's worth trying: Can you use optical, coaxial or HDMI to connect your DVD player and cable box??? :huh:

I have an old Sony entertainment center (similar to HTIB, it has everything in one system); one of the channels stopped working, it was fixed ...but then if failed again. I don't really use it, and when I do it just plays one channel and surrounds ....

Hope is not your case ...and if it is, look it in the bright side: "Good excuse to get a new toy" :bigsmile:


----------



## dckeefer (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes, Tony...there is a test signal that goes to each of the speakers. We are also going to try the above recommendation to use an optical cable. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

dckeefer said:


> Yes, Tony...there is a test signal that goes to each of the speakers.


hat happens when you send the test signal??? ...Do the speakers work???:huh:


----------



## dckeefer (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes...the test signal comes out of each speaker in turn


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok well thats good news it means the internal amps are not damaged. I have a feeling it may be a setting in the receiver that is not right. Have you gone through the receivers menu to make sure everything is correct? Does it know that you have inputs assigned properly and speaker selections set right?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

dckeefer said:


> Yes...the test signal comes out of each speaker in turn


I agree with Tony ...check the settings.

I'm sure that it will work after you use change to the optical/coaxial cable :yes:

You can also check that the cables are making a good contact (maybe they're loose), also try swapping cables maybe they're damaged. :yes:


----------

